# tardó en vérsele/lo



## roquette

Hola:
Me han surgido muchas dudas con respecto a  qué pronombre utilizar (LE o LO) o si hay que utilizar obligatoriamente el COD porque es leísmo o si hay que utilizar el COI  obligatoriamente. ¿O los dos (LO y LE) son posibles?:
"Salió de la cárcel por lo que no tardo en vérsele/lo en el bar de la esquina"


----------



## Peterdg

"Vérselo".

No obstante, es bastante común "vérsele" en este caso, incluso en zonas no-leístas. En este caso, el "se" es marcador de una construcción impersonal. Es este caso, es bastante común que el pronombre del COD (lo(s), la(s)), que representa la función sintáctica correcta en este caso, se sustituya por el pronombre del COI (le(s)).


----------



## Aviador

Yo sin duda usaría el pronombre átono de acusativo _lo_ porque se trata del complemento directo del verbo _ver_ en una impersonal con _se_.

Ahora bien, esa impersonal con _se_ no acaba de convencerme, no me suena natural en esa oración en particular. Yo habría optado, por ejemplo, por una construcción personal con _ellos_ a modo de impersonal semántica: _Salió de la cárcel por lo que no tardaron en verlo en el bar de la esquina_.


----------



## S.V.

Ajá,_ vérsele_ sería común en México por ejemplo. Lo mismo con _ayudarle_, de tu otro hilo.

Desde el 16.8 lo explican en la _Nueva Gramática_, y puedes pasarte por otros hilos también.


----------



## Aviador

S.V. said:


> ... y puedes pasarte por otros hilos también.


Y que lo digas... Si sabré yo de polémicas con ustedes, compañeros mexicanos, respecto del uso del acusativo o el dativo en construcciones impersonales con _se_.
Roquette va a tener mucho material de lectura entretenida, espero .


----------



## S.V.

Vi que todos los hilos de Roquette te tenían como último mensaje y me acordé con una sonrisa.  

Pero tienes más paciencia que yo, y Peter también. Debe aburrirle a Peter cuando perdemos el tiempo con cosas menos interesantes que el subjuntivo.


----------



## roquette

¡Muchas gracias a todos!


----------



## flljob

Las impersonales, todas, son construcciones intransitivas; por lo tanto, *les*.


----------



## Doraemon-

flljob said:


> Las impersonales, todas, son construcciones intransitivas; por lo tanto, *les*.


¿cómo que las impersonales son intransitivas? _Se fusiló a los rebeldes al alba_. Ahí tienes una impersonal transitiva. Es de lo más común que una frase impersonal tenga OD.
Los dos pronombres son posibles. En principio debería ser "lo": _no se tardó en ver a este hombre en el bar_. ¿Qué se vio? a este hombre, OD, masculino singular, luego "_no tardó en vérselo en el bar_". Pero hay un caso de leísmo aceptado, el referido a personas, en masculino: no tardó en vérselo = no tardó en vérsele.


----------



## S.V.

Aviador said:


> Y que lo digas... Si sabré yo de polémicas con ustedes, compañeros mexicanos


----------



## flljob

Doraemon- said:


> ¿cómo que las impersonales son intransitivas? _Se fusiló a los rebeldes al alba_. Ahí tienes una impersonal transitiva. Es de lo más común que una frase impersonal tenga OD.
> Los dos pronombres son posibles. En principio debería ser "lo": _no se tardó en ver a este hombre en el bar_. ¿Qué se vio? a este hombre, OD, masculino singular, luego "_no tardó en vérselo en el bar_". Pero hay un caso de leísmo aceptado, el referido a personas, en masculino: no tardó en vérselo = no tardó en vérsele.


 
Creo que está confundiendo lo nocional con lo sintáctico. Para que tengas un CD necesitas un agente, un verbo transitivo y un paciente.

Ayer se lavó la ropa ¿Cuál es el agente y cuál el OD?
El agua pudre las raíces. Agente: el agua. Paciente (CD): las raíces. VT: pudre.
Compárala con:
Las raíces se pudren con el agua. ¿Existe un agente?
Juan es visto por sus amigos. Agente: sus amigos. Paciente: Juan. Verbo en PP: es visto.
¿Es una construcción transitiva?

En italiano sí que se puede usar una pasiva refleja con OD, no sé si lo mismo ocurra en catalán: lo si vede - se le ve.
Saludos


----------



## S.V.

Si "_vérse*la* en el bar_" existe en todos los países, no tiene sentido que_ le_ sea normativo. Tengo entendido que "_se le_" simplemente es un vestigio del leísmo clásico, así se le explica en las gramáticas. Probablemente contribuyó al error tan común en México, "_Se los agradezco_", "_Ya se los dije_", en que se confunde la función del pronombre.


----------



## Saúl Ortega

S.V. said:


> "_Se los agradezco_", "_Ya se los dije_", en que se confunde la función del pronombre.


Eso es común en todas partes fuera de España. Y hasta necesario, diría yo.

Pero eso es otro tema...


----------



## Aviador

Saúl Ortega said:


> Eso es común en todas partes fuera de España. Y hasta necesario, diría yo.
> 
> Pero eso es otro tema...


En mi humilde opinión, de necesario, nada. Simplemente inaceptable.


----------



## S.V.

Si hacemos dos mapas, que resalten las zonas en que es más común, el primero para "_se le vio_" y el segundo para "_se los dije_", quizá las mismas zonas serían las marcadas con verde oscuro. El Cono Sur creo yo estaría en verde bajito. 

Aunque la cuestión sería cuánto se han impuesto. Creo que a muchos mexicanos _vérselo_ sonaría raro en la frase de Roquette, de forma similar a los españoles leístas que ya tienen el oído acostumbrado, luego _le _'suena mejor' que _lo_. Lo mismo con _"Se los dije"_, que todos aquí dicen con la s; o con "_Le dije a los señores_", que cada vez parece más popular.

En otras palabras, que el régimen de los pronombres está colapsando.


----------



## Aviador

S. V., mientras tenga munición, seguiré firme en la trinchera defendiendo la coherencia sintáctica de nuestra amada lengua común. Ningún "Se los dije" o cosa semejante pasará mi línea de defensa. ¡Sobre mi cadáver! Pero si perdemos, no me dejen abandonado como a Onoda en la jungla filipina .

Si hasta los estudiantes del castellano no tienen problemas con el pronombre correcto: Cuando les den el dinero a ustedes, reúnase conmigo y compartimos el dinero.


----------



## flljob

S.V. said:


> Si "_vérse*la* en el bar_" existe en todos los países, no tiene sentido que_ le_ sea normativo. Tengo entendido que "_se le_" simplemente es un vestigio del leísmo clásico, así se le explica en las gramáticas. Probablemente contribuyó al error tan común en México, "_Se los agradezco_", "_Ya se los dije_", en que se confunde la función del pronombre.



Estimado S. V., el uso de "le" es etimológico. Consulta el libro de Áñvarez sobre el artículo y el pronombre en la editorial ArcoLibros. Las construcciones pasivas, en español, son intransitivas.


----------



## Doraemon-

flljob said:


> Creo que está confundiendo lo nocional con lo sintáctico. Para que tengas un CD necesitas un agente, un verbo transitivo y un paciente.



En absoluto, no tiene por qué haber sujeto, no solo ya gramatical (que ya te he puesto uno que no; la mayoría de frases con "se" impersonal tienen OD), sino tampoco nocional: _En Titán llueve metano. _No hay nada más impersonal que los verbos del tiempo meteorológico, ¿cuál es ahí el agente? El OD está claro, cuál es, pero el sujeto no existe, ni gramatical, ni 'nocionalmente'. O lo mismo con otros impersonales sin agente: _Hay otro hombre en su cama_ o _Mañana habrá fiesta_.

Ayer se lavó la ropa-> no hay sujeto gramatical, sí OD. El agente está implicito (la lavadora, tu madre, la chica de la limpieza...), el OD 'nocional' es la ropa. Vale, pero no tiene por qué ser así. De todas maneras cuando hablamos de OD se entiende que hablamos de gramática (en "me gustan las mujeres" el agente seré yo, pero gramaticalmente en castellano "yo" soy el objeto directo, lo mires como lo mires, y en función de eso se construye toda la frase, manda la gramática, no el hecho de ser agente), pero ni siquiera de forma "semántica" (nocional) es cierto, que una impersonal no pueda tener objeto directo.


----------



## Doraemon-

Me uno a la trinchera con Aviador, ese "se los dije" sólo pasará por encima de mi cadáver 
Si no hubiera reemplazo por cacofonía la forma sería "les lo dije", primero siempre el OI, luego el OD. Al juntarse dos pronombres enclíticos con L, el OI pasa a "se". Les lo dije -> Se lo dije. Pero que no solo se invierta el orden del OD y el OI, se reemplace por "se" el OD, sino que además aparezca un "LOS", pronombre únicamente de OD, para referirse al OI, me parece ya el no va más de la agramaticalidad.
¿Se usa en muchos sitios? Sí, las lenguas evolucionan, en algún momento perdimos las declinaciones del latín, pero también se entiende en cualquier lengua que hay gente que "no habla bien", y cuando al resto de hablantes nos suena a patada en el hígado, a ver, se intenta ser comprensivo con cualquier dialecto (todos tenemos uno entre muchos, no menos dialectal que cualquier otro), pero... ufff...
No sé, en mi pueblo la gente de menos estudios dice "¿oistes lo que dijo?", o "hay que decírseles ya", que su lógica tendrá, seguramente, pero no intentamos luchar porque se reconozca. ¡Está mal!


----------



## flljob

Doraemon- said:


> En absoluto, no tiene por qué haber sujeto, no solo ya gramatical (que ya te he puesto uno que no; la mayoría de frases con "se" impersonal tienen OD), sino tampoco nocional: _En Titán llueve metano. _No hay nada más impersonal que los verbos del tiempo meteorológico, ¿cuál es ahí el agente? El OD está claro, cuál es, pero el sujeto no existe, ni gramatical, ni 'nocionalmente'. O lo mismo con otros impersonales sin agente: _Hay otro hombre en su cama_ o _Mañana habrá fiesta_.
> 
> Ayer se lavó la ropa-> no hay sujeto gramatical, sí OD. *El sujeto es "la ropa"* El agente está implicito *No existe agente, es una construcción pasiva. Si "la ropa" fuera OD debería poder duplicarse: la ropa se lavó a sí misma, lo cual es una tontería. En cambio: A Juan lo vi ayer, en la que hay duplicación de OD. * (la lavadora, tu madre, la chica de la limpieza...), el OD 'nocional' es la ropa. Vale, pero no tiene por qué ser así. De todas maneras cuando hablamos de OD se entiende que hablamos de gramática (en "me gustan las mujeres" el agente seré yo *¿Estás seguro? El verbo gustar es intransitivo, y para que haya agente se necesita +voluntad, intención, en todo caso el agente (lo que es incorrecto) sería "las mujeres", si las mujeres tuvieran la intención de que me gustaran.* pero gramaticalmente en castellano "yo" soy el objeto directo *"me" es un complemento indirecto*, lo mires como lo mires, y en función de eso se construye toda la frase, manda la gramática, no el hecho de ser agente), pero ni siquiera de forma "semántica" (nocional) es cierto, que una impersonal no pueda tener objeto directo*.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Ayer se fusiló a los traidores. ¿Cuál es el sujeto?
> Ayer llovió miel.
> Ayer llovieron balazos.
> En estas dos están usando un verbo impersonal como personal. Los sujetos correspondientes son, en la primera "miel"; en la segunda, "balazos". Esto queda demostrado por la concordancia en número entre sujeto y verbo.
> 
> En las construcciones transitivas, el sujeto no necesariamente es agente, también puede ser un experimentador (creo que ese es el término técnico) o una causa: Juan sintió un dolor intenso en el pecho (experimentador), pero creo que si nos limitamos a discutir las construcciones con sujeto agente, es suficiente.
> 
> Saludos


----------



## flljob

S.V. said:


> Probablemente contribuyó al error tan común en México, "_Se los agradezco_", "_Ya se los dije_", en que se confunde la función del pronombre.


 Este es un problema completamente diferente. El plural del OI se pasa al OD. Cuando el OI, como en el español de España, es claramente plural, esta incorrección no existe:
Ayer os lo dije
En cambio, en México:
Ayer se los dije (a ustedes), pero si duplicas el OI, se oye con frecuencia lo sintácticamente correcto:
Ayer se *lo* dije a ustedes.

Saludos


----------



## JeSuisSnob

*Nota de moderación*

Compañeros, a fin de que no tengamos que empezar a borrar contribuciones con base en la regla 2, les pedimos que por favor se enfoquen en la duda principal del hilo, que es ésta: 


roquette said:


> Hola:
> Me han surgido muchas dudas con respecto a  qué pronombre utilizar (LE o LO) o si hay que utilizar obligatoriamente el COD porque es leísmo o si hay que utilizar el COI  obligatoriamente. ¿O los dos (LO y LE) son posibles?:
> "Salió de la cárcel por lo que no tardo en vérsele/lo en el bar de la esquina"


Ya hay varios hilos en los que se discute en torno al solecismo _se los dije_; si gustan continuar con esa discusión, sigan en uno de esos varios hilos:

os lo dije / se los dije
Se lo / Se los
Se los digo / Se lo digo
Ya se los/lo dije una y otra vez. (decir a ellos)

Muchas gracias


----------



## Doraemon-

flljob said:


> Ayer se fusiló a los traidores. ¿Cuál es el sujeto?


No lo hay. Gramatical, no lo hay, es impersonal. Aunque por supuesto alguien fusilaría a los traidores, semánticamente no es "impersonal", simplemente no se dice quiénes son (y eso se puede conseguir de muchas maneras, con impersonales, pasivas, pasivas reflejas...). Hay otras como llover o haber que lo son por naturaleza, aunque siempre puedes decir si el OD entonces actúa 'nocionalmente' como sujeto, y lo mismo sería decir que llueve metano que el que llueva agua, solo que está implícito y por eso es intransitiva, o que el agua sea el sujeto, o como lo quieras entender. Pues vale, pero lo que me estás diciendo entonces es que ninguna frase es impersonal (en el sentido de no haber agente o similar), para intentar decirme que ninguna frase puede ser impersonal y tener OD. No entiendo qué quieres decir, la verdad. 
Claro que hay impersonales (gramaticales, que es de lo que hablamos aquí) con OD, a porrones... que por otro lado ninguna frase impersonal sea realmente impersonal de forma semántica, pues vale...


----------



## flljob

Lo que te trato de decir, en resumen, es que las impersonales y las pasivas son construcciones intransitivas y, por lo tanto, no llevan complemento directo. Algo interesante: la posición del sujeto cuenta. Si dices "ayer se lavó la ropa", es claramente una pasiva. Si dices: ayer la ropa se lavó, por la pura posición del sujeto, se podría creer que es una refleja transitiva (aunque sigue siendo una tontería).


----------



## Doraemon-

Y yo no estoy de acuerdo, flljob. Las pasivas sí, por supuesto (el OD de la voz activa se convierte en sujeto, y el sujeto en complemento agente (con la preposición "por"), luego no hay lugar para ningún OD en una voz pasiva, pero en las impersonales gramaticales no estoy en absoluto de acuerdo. Ni al usar el "se" impersonal (equivalente en francés on, al alemán man, al catalán hom...), que es más: casi siempre llevarán OD; ni en los verbos típicamente impersonales (haber: había dos libros sobre la mesa, equivalentes al there/it inglés, il francés..., que en castellano simplemente no tienen sujeto).
Creo que te refieres a que en una impersonal el OD sería "el sujeto semántico" (no gramatical) de la frase, luego no cabría otro OD, pero justamente cuando hablamos de una frase impersonal es de forma gramatical, por eso casi siempre habrá OD gramatical, con un verbo transitivo. Salvo llover/nevar (y con ciertas limitaciones) los verbos impersonales son por esto mismo, casi siempre, transitivos y REQUIEREN un OD (porque si no no habría "sujeto semántico").


----------



## flljob

Sobre "hay" ya comentamos en otro hilo. Las demás formas impersonales y pasivas piden dativo, que es el caso del complemento indirecto. Álvarez, en su libro,sobre el pnombre, dice que quien  es leísta, loísta, etc., usará el pronombre correspondiente al acusativo, es decir, lo, la (la complicación es que los leístas usan "le" en lugar de "lo"), y que los no loístas usan la forma etimológica "le" de dativo.

Saludos


----------



## S.V.

Según Álvarez, ¿_vérsela_ también debe ser _vérsele_, porque es intransitiva? O solo es intransitiva con hombres.


----------



## flljob

Juan se quiere ver la uña del dedo gordo. Quiere vérsela.

¿Tú qué opinas?


----------



## S.V.

Yo me quiero ver la uña. Quiero vér*me*la.

Que es el pronominal _verse_.


----------



## Doraemon-

S.V. said:


> Según Álvarez, ¿_vérsela_ también debe ser _vérsele_, porque es intransitiva? O solo es intransitiva con hombres.



Touché. No es vérsele porque es el OD, y se admite el leísmo en OD sólo para el masculino singular "humano". Verse al hombre= vérselo/vérsele, verse a la mujer=vérsela.
Es un objeto directo de libro: ¿qué se ve? al hombre (o a la mujer). Impersonal y transitivo.


----------



## flljob

En "vérsela", el pronombre "se" es un dativo posesivo. NO ES UN VERBO PRONOMINAL.
Yo me veo la uña equivale a "yo veo mi uña".

No se ofendan, pero creo que no tienen claro el concepto de transitividad, y así, no se puede.

Un abrazo, y vámonos a estudiar. Yo empiezo hoy mismo.


----------



## Doraemon-

Transitivo: verbo que tiene o puede tener objeto directo (significado estrictamente gramatical).


----------



## S.V.

Ah, ya veo por qué preguntabas sobre una oración que no era impersonal. Si recuerdo otros hilos viejos, creo que mencionabas el mismo argumento. Si existe [ *SE LA VE* = 've su uña' ], no puede existir [* SE LA VE* = 'ella es vista' ]. Aunque el argumento seguramente era con *SE LO VE*, que en efecto suena mal en México.

Pero otra vez, el contraargumento es sencillo, si *SE LO VE* es realmente *SE LE VE*, ¿tú o Álvarez dicen lo mismo de *SE LA VE*, que existe en todos los países? Como dices, es una pregunta sobre transitividad. Si todas las impersonales son realmente intransitivas, _*LA*_ no es admitida por ellas. Pero por supuesto es fácil pasar a pasivas: *SE LA VE*: *LA* 'uña', 'la uña es vista'_ || _*SE LA VE*: _*LA*_ 'ella', 'ella es vista'. Es decir, aun antes de discutir el valor de *SE* ('_a Juan_' en la primera, y un sujeto vacío en la segunda), está la cuestión de que* LA* cabe en las dos; por lo tanto, o es transitiva o *LA *equivale a *LE*. Esta es la pregunta.

Después de responder si *LA* vale o no, sí entiendo que el valor de *SE* es parte de tu argumento. "_No existe un agente_", es decir, que *SE* no es sujeto. Y probablemente la prueba más fuerte es la existencia de pasivas con *SE* en que el verbo se pluralizó desde el castellano medieval; en las cuales se confundió la marca de sujeto: _*SE VENDEN CASAS *= _'LAS CASAS VENDEN_ algo'. _Pero claro,_ las casas no venden_ nada, y entendemos que es un ''error'' sintáctico, _común desde el origen del castellano_; como el leísmo en _ge le_, hoy _se lo _y_ se la_, así como el leísmo clásico en el impersonal _"se le"._

Del CORDE, tres ejemplos del rey Alfonso X, el Sabio (c 1280; _ge le_, _gele_). Hoy no existe este leísmo para objetos, pero se entiende junto a la vacilación que _le_ presentó contra_ lo. _No igual con _la. Pecado, corazón y castillo,_ en los ejemplos_._ Si setecientos años después, aún se mantiene tal o cual leísmo, la marca distintiva es que las mujeres se salvan. 

_& si algun peccado es en ti. non *ge le* quieras descrubir ca te oyra _[porque te oirá]_._

[...]_ non es otro Dios ninguno como yo, e con pestilencias le mataré, e que por end le pus esta porfidia en el coraçón e *gele* endurecí_ [...]

Et el Rey don Alffonso otorgol que *ge lo* darie. [le concedió que *se lo* daría] Mas agora sabet aqui los que esta estoria oydes. que en todas estas batallas que el Rey don Alffonso ouo [tuvo] con los moros assi como auemos dicho; que en todas fue Bernaldo muy buen cauallero darmas. & siruio al Rey muy bien. & en todas le pidio toda uia a so padre. Et el Rey siempre le otorgaua de *gele* dar. Mas despues que se uio en paz. & assessegado en el Regno; non *gele* quiso dar. Bernaldo quando aquello uio; non quiso seruir al Rey dalli adelante.​
Buenas noches, me voy a dormir


----------



## flljob

Creo que no has leído el mensaje 26. ¿Por qué no leemos sobre transitividad e intransitividad? Recuerda que Torrego y muchos otros españoles son leístas, loístas, laístas, etc. Eso lo debes considerar cuando leas sobre el tema. Ayer oí a Teófanes Egido decir, refiriéndose a santa Teresa de Jesús, "lo hace cuando *la *conviene".

Saludos.


----------



## S.V.

Otra vez: si está documentado que el leísmo afectó a* LO* mayormente, la pregunta aún es, ¿por qué este otro leísmo que afecta a * LO* mayormente _no_ es leísmo?

En #24 dijiste "las impersonales y las pasivas son construcciones intransitivas y, por lo tanto, no llevan complemento directo", así que o piensas que cuando mexicanos y todos en el mundo hispánico usan "_se la ve_" como impersonal, o está mal o * LA* vale por * LE*, o la teoría de Álvarez (que admito no sé quién es ) se cae.

Perdón por equivocarme en #29, tardé diez segundos en responderte ayer, cuando vi que no era impersonal tras cambiar con _me_; lo de que equivale a *SU* me parece un poco "nocional",  porque _se vio su uña_ también existe. Claramente no es pronominal, eso sí.


----------



## flljob

Es que no has leído el mensaje. Dije que hay un uso etimológico, es decir, se usa un dativo. Los que lo usan con CD, están usando el laísmo típico de la región laísta, loísta de España.


----------



## S.V.

Bien, esa es la respuesta entonces. El _se la ve _impersonal es un laísmo. Trataré de leer más autores que digan lo mismo. 

Que estén bien todos


----------



## Peterdg

Unas citas del DPD:



> *f)* Es habitual que en las oraciones impersonales con _se_ (→ se, 2.1a) el complemento directo, especialmente cuando es masculino, se exprese con las formas de dativo y no con las de acusativo, como correspondería a la función desempeñada:





> Parece demostrado que este tipo de oraciones se construían originariamente en castellano con pronombres de dativo. El uso de _le(s)_ se ha mantenido mayoritariamente, tanto en España como en gran parte de América, cuando el complemento directo es masculino:





> sin embargo, cuando el complemento directo es femenino, lo normal es usar _la(s):_





> aunque no faltan ejemplos de _le(s):_





> Se trata, pues, de un caso especial en el que se emplean *desde los orígenes *las formas de dativo en función de complemento directo.


La negrita es mía.

Conclusión (mía): 
1) son OD
2) se emplea la forma "le(s)" en este caso desde los orígenes del español y, por eso, es etimológicamente fundado.
--------------------------------------------------------------
Observación/conclusión personal:
3) la distinción "lo(s)/la(s)" = OD y "le(s)" = OI es un anhelo artificial al sistema gramatical del latín de las desinencias acusativo/dativo. En muchos casos funciona, en otros no.


----------



## Aviador

Y también dice (el destacado es mío):


> *f)* Es habitual que en las oraciones impersonales con _se_ (→ se, 2.1a) el complemento directo, especialmente cuando es masculino, se exprese con las formas de dativo *y no con las de acusativo, como correspondería a la función desempeñada*…


Entiendo, entonces, que lo que corresponde por la función de complemento directo del pronombre es el acusativo, pero que, a pesar de esto, habitualmente algunos hablantes usan el dativo.
Desde la época en que "_este tipo de oraciones se construían originariamente en castellano con pronombres de dativo_", nuestra lengua ha evolucionado y refinado un sistema lingüístico mucho mas coherente y estable. Parte de esa coherencia es el uso de los pronombres según "_la función desempeñada_".


----------



## flljob

Peterdg said:


> Unas citas del DPD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La negrita es mía.
> 
> Conclusión (mía):
> 1) son OD
> 2) se emplea la forma "le(s)" en este caso desde los orígenes del español y, por eso, es etimológicamente fundado.
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> Observación/conclusión personal:
> 3) la distinción "lo(s)/la(s)" = OD y "le(s)" = OI es un anhelo artificial al sistema gramatical del latín de las desinencias acusativo/dativo. En muchos casos funciona, en otros no.



En México no es nada artificial. Espontáneamente usamos el dativo. Lo que corresponde a la impersonales es el uso del dativo. No es ningún refinamiento, al contrario, es un deterioro del sistema pronominial, que, por otra parte, es como surgió el español.

Saludos.


----------



## S.V.

Sí,_ deterioro_ sin refinamiento, luego por eso todos los mexicanos decimos "_le tengo miedo a las arañas, pero no se los digas_".

Pero qué le vamos a hacer, _"a la patata se le ve en España"_.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

*Nota de moderación*

Partiendo de que ya en este hilo se ha más que respondido a la pregunta inicial que le dio origen, por una parte, y por otra, debido a que ya existen innumerables discusiones en este foro en el que se aborda el tema del laísmo, leísmo y loísmo, procedemos a cerrarlo.

Eso sí, no sin antes dar las gracias a todos por sus interesantes y valiosas aportaciones a esta discusión.


*Ayutuxtepeque*
*Moderador*


----------

